# Pray for Bubbas Kenner



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Just saw the thread up in the General Fishing Forum. Let's lift up Ruben in prayer. God is the great healer. Praying for you brother.

http://2coolfishing.com/forum/showthread.php?p=16238434#post16238434


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Prayers sent

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Get well BubbaK. Prayers sent. PM if you needed something brother.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

*Good prayer for healing.*

Brother Ruben, I found this good prayer on healing and thought I would share it with you. Keep the faith brother as you continue to be in our thoughts & prayers.



. said:


> God, you know me so well. You created me. You know the number of hairs on my head, and you even know the thoughts conceived in my heart before I ever vocalize them. You've told us to come to you and ask for every need of life. You are Jehovah-Rapha, the God who heals, and you have the final word on my destiny, the number of years I'll live and serve you on earth.
> 
> I'm coming to you today as your child, longing to hear from you and asking for your divine healing. There's so much I don't understand about life. But I do know that with one touch, one word, you can make me whole. Please forgive me of my sins, cleanse me of my unrighteousness, and begin your healing from the inside out.
> 
> ...


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Prayers for Bubbas Kenner.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I pray that God will bless you, heal you, give you peace, comfort and strength. Also to anoint you with his holy spirit and fill you with his power in Jesus Name!!!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

KeeperTX said:


> Brother Ruben, I found this good prayer on healing and thought I would share it with you. Keep the faith brother as you continue to be in our thoughts & prayers.


I want to thank each of you for the prayers they are not returning void.I remain hospitalized and am healing,I walk a lot to stay strong and still taking a lot of iv meds.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Hang in there Ruben

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

KeeperTX said:


> Brother Ruben, I found this good prayer on healing and thought I would share it with you. Keep the faith brother as you continue to be in our thoughts & prayers.


I want to thank each of you for the prayers they are not returning void.I remain hospitalized and am healing,I walk a lot to stay strong and still taking a lot of iv meds.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Praise the Lord brother! And all glory to Him. Thanks for the update. So many are praying for you and believing in God for a complete healing & recovery. God has a plan for your life. He's deposited something into your heart and God will bring it to pass. Just remain faithful and see what the Lord does.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

bubbas kenner said:


> I want to thank each of you for the prayers they are not returning void.I remain hospitalized and am healing,I walk a lot to stay strong and still taking a lot of iv meds.


Great to hear from you. Glad you are walking. Keep your spirits up and we have you in our prayers. Peace, DRD.


----------

